# Anybody heard of chemtrails being sprayed in the sky?



## AbundantIncome (26 May 2009)

Lots of people have shown videos on youtubes of planes, sprying chemicalsall over the world ?.  Recently, we have these planes keep passing through, which I never really noticed before. Once I saw a trail which lasted a long time.

Have you noticed in your areas ?

Although it is unlikely in Australia, does not hurt to keep an eye for other Australians who might not be aware of this phenomenon ?

Wondering why do we suddenly get this flouride in Brisbane which Scientiests classify as poisons in our systems ? We need to start asking questions ourselves !


----------



## drsmith (26 May 2009)

Is this what you are talking about ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrail


----------



## derty (26 May 2009)

This site spells out the chemtrail conspiracy, put on your tinfoil hat have a read and follow the links, it's pure gold!  :http://www.educate-yourself.org/ct/

A couple of excerpts from the site:



> What some people had dismissed as mere "jet plane exhaust" ... are dismayed to realize that chemtrails are indeed the toxin-laden aerosols that have been described here and at other web sites since 1998 and they are not being sprayed for any benign or national security reason as the disinformation peddlers would have you believe.





> It's possible that some of these sprayings might contain special bioengineered pathogens designed to affect only certain racial groups.






> Chemtrail spraying seems to be heaviest and most constant over North America and most countries of  western Europe. Some countries in Asia are being sprayed (Japan and Korea), but the greatest exception to any chemtrail activity whatsover is China. The Chinese are being spared completely because China is being groomed by the NWO to replace the United States as the leading nation of the world, both economically and militarily.





> On the brighter side, you should know that methods have been discovered to help neutralize chemtrails and return the sky to a normal blue with real clouds taking the place of the chemtrail soup and overcast which a host of disinformation peddlers are trying to convince you are just ordinary, "cirrus" clouds that "are formed from persistent contrails" (current disinformation spiel from government climatological web sites).
> 
> This "rescue" effort of neutralizing and transmuting the toxic elements in chemtrails was initiated in early 2002 with the introduction of *a device called the "chembuster" which will transmute the atmospheric orgone energy envelope* from one polarity ('DOR') which allow chemtrails to persist, to another orgone polarity ('OR') which will cause chemtrails to disperse. The proliferation of chembusters around the country led to another dramatic development in early 2004:* legions of huge air elemental beings called "Sylphs" by ancient Greeks made their presence known by assuming cloud shapes* that often look like wispy winged angels or animal forms (there are dozens of photos of Sylphs posted on the Sylph /Chemtrail page) who set about "cleaning up" the skies of chemtrail toxins by engulfing and transmuting chemtrail toxins into non-toxic substances.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 May 2009)

This is a real worry.

I won't be able to sleep tonight.

By the way, there is a creature lives at the bottom of our garden in a hole and Al Dinkus from Decatur GA. has a similar creature down a hole and he reckons that as well as contrail there is an underground conspiracy from all the subterranean animals to join up their holes, excuse me Mr.Rudd its not rude, so that one day all at once the peoples of the free world will all fall forty metres in to one big hole and then China will take over.

These creatures do not have fluoride in their water which is another argument for ensuring that the people of the free world continue to have crap teeth, to provide work for dentists to lose in stocks, providing liquidity in a financial crisis.

Garden gnomes are involved too but I don't have time to go into their plan except to say that they have all been given GPS to enable the chemtrail planes to spray the gardens with holes in them.

Check your gardens is my advice.

gg


----------



## Beej (26 May 2009)

Yes but they will NEVER get my precious bodily fluids!



Beej


----------



## metric (26 May 2009)

hate to bust your bubble fellas but germany has already admitted to chemtrails. its not a conspiracy any more. its just not discussed on mainstream .....as bloody usual. we have more important things to discuss. like matt johns, chk chk boom etc.

below is german mainstream press reporting on the FACT....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrDHr4YCOG4



.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 May 2009)

Beej said:


> Yes but they will NEVER get my precious bodily fluids!
> 
> 
> 
> Beej




Bugger, I've got a lemon tree near the hole and I water it every night.

They've got some of mine now.

What should I do?

gg


----------



## Timmy (26 May 2009)

derty said:


> put on your tinfoil hat




derty, you have inadvertently outed yourself as a government agent ... read on ...



> Among a fringe community of paranoids, aluminum helmets serve as the protective measure of choice against invasive radio signals. We investigate the efficacy of three aluminum helmet designs on a sample group of four individuals. Using a $250,000 network analyser, we find that *although on average all helmets attenuate invasive radio frequencies* in either directions (either emanating from an outside source, or emanating from the cranium of the subject), *certain frequencies are in fact greatly amplified. These amplified frequencies coincide with radio bands reserved for government use according to the Federal Communication Commission (FCC). Statistical evidence suggests the use of helmets may in fact enhance the government's invasive abilities. We speculate that the government may in fact have started the helmet craze for this reason.*




From:
http://people.csail.mit.edu/rahimi/helmet/


----------



## derty (26 May 2009)

Looks like the Germans need to get a Chembuster (http://educate-yourself.org/ct/goodbyects10jan02.shtml) so they can increase the Slyph population (http://educate-yourself.org/cn/sylphandchemtrailindex.shtml).

And if all else fails they can get in this guy who can control the weather with his mind! : http://educate-yourself.org/lte/mentalweathermodification25nov08.shtml

The Tasmanians have admitted they are doing it too  http://www.hydro.com.au/documents/Energy/Cloud_Seeding/Cloud-seeding_summary_2008.pdf



Timmy said:


> derty, you have inadvertently outed yourself as a government agent ...



Umm, no that is a conspiratorial article in itself, they want you to take off your helmet so they can complete the brainwashing and mind control and remove the minority that know the real truth and put the final pieces in place to instigate the NWO and maintian the slave underclass


----------



## Conza88 (26 May 2009)

​
*Rep. Kucinich's HR 2977 Names Chemtrails As An 'Exotic Weapon'*

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c107:H.R.2977.IH: 



> SEC. 7. DEFINITIONS.
> In this Act:
> (B) Such terms include exotic weapons systems such as--
> (i) electronic, psychotronic, or information weapons;
> ...


----------



## Timmy (26 May 2009)

derty said:


> Umm, no that is a conspiratorial article in itself, they want you to take off your helmet so they can complete the brainwashing and mind control and remove the minority that know the real truth and put the final pieces in place to instigate the NWO and maintian the slave underclass




Makes sense, sorry Derty - I am putting the helmet back on.


----------



## derty (26 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> Makes sense, sorry Derty - I am putting the helmet back on.



Good man, just ignore those little voices in your head.


----------



## AbundantIncome (27 May 2009)

Please Australians, watch out of what is happening and share weird things that is happening in your areas. We need to uncover all these cover up.s

Ask yourself a question, what is it is true ??? We have only 3-4 years to survive now. 

All things become clear after reading all these: http://projectcamelot.org/norway.html

*Facts:*

- long time ago, I have read something about underground with alien like beings seen by people, confirmed by the above website that aliens already are amongst us

-chemtrails to reduce population slowly in disguised
- banning of vitamins and herbs in the usa, only can get in the pharmacy, restricted access, why ??? cos they cure illnesses
- there are some youtube showing USA is collecting plastic containers, coffins like with labels: supersize, adult and children sizes !!!
- flouride in our drinking
- poisons in our food including MSG and asparmate

They know about 2012 is coming and prepare for it. But they are not preparing us cos they do not want to spend the financial and other resources to save everybody.

WATCH, SHARE, THOUGHT, MAKE PLANS :
*
2012 how to survive series on youtube video*

It is all coming together now.

They want to get rid of us so that they do not have to build tunnels  and bunkers for everybody on this planet, through food, milk, flouride, diseases they create, chemtrails.

Do your research people !!!

Go veg and learn to meditate now to save our planet and ourselves. Go to suprememastertv is one great source. 

We know we are not the elite, so ONLY you could help yourselves !!!

Act now and educate the sleeping mass !!

PS: email me if you like to discuss this further and possibly creating group to monitor this, as non elite lives such ours and those of your children are at stake !!!

This is serious !!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 May 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> Please Australians, watch out of what is happening and share weird things that is happening in your areas. We need to uncover all these cover up.s
> 
> Ask yourself a question, what is it is true ??? We have only 3-4 years to survive now.
> 
> This is serious !!!




A neighbour of mine has a border collie bitch. She is a beautiful dog but occasionally gets out of his mansion on to the private gated avenue down to the gate beyond where the poor people live.

This morning I saw her **** her leg against a lemon gum tree to have a pee.

This is very unusual.

I thought I should let you know.

gg


----------



## Bolle (27 May 2009)

Well it's clear something has gone horribly wrong... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sq-VmBMHkw


----------



## AbundantIncome (27 May 2009)

*Wisdom is to find out what is true or not actively !*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> A neighbour of mine has a border collie bitch. She is a beautiful dog but occasionally gets out of his mansion on to the private gated avenue down to the gate beyond where the poor people live.
> 
> This morning I saw her **** her leg against a lemon gum tree to have a pee.
> 
> ...




well you could make fun of it or do more investigation... how would you know the truth if it is true or not ???

wonder how we get the incidence in Brisbane of overflouride in the water supply in Brisbane, coincidence ??? what is the proof ???
or there is something more sinister ???

your call !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-3RLx_4Y5Y

there are a lot of things we do not know from the Elite group ? are you elite enough to know ? even rich and the seemingly powerful people have no clues,maybe only elected (fake) people are in the know as they need their power to execute their plans ...

find out and discuss, share so see what comes out of it ... ignorance may be bliss but one day it might surprise us and then it is too late to do anything about it ... governments are said to make vaults, tunnels in preparation for 2012 and these are in line with the predictions from Mayan etc.

Your children or grandchildren's future lives may be at stake. Lives may be ephemeral but imagine lives in slavery by these so called elite people one day ? Would you risk it or find out more proofs etc then make up your mind ...

I would suggest go VEG and meditate to find out the truth and seek Divine Guidance, that is the best way ... unless we are united as the non elite group against the elite, we are powerless

Peace and Love


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 May 2009)

*Re: Wisdom is to find out what is true or not actively !*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> A neighbour of mine has a border collie bitch. She is a beautiful dog but occasionally gets out of his mansion on to the private gated avenue down to the gate beyond where the poor people live.
> 
> This morning I saw her **** her leg against a lemon gum tree to have a pee.
> 
> ...






AbundantIncome said:


> well you could make fun of it or do more investigation... how would you know the truth if it is true or not ???
> 
> wonder how we get the incidence in Brisbane of overflouride in the water supply in Brisbane, coincidence ??? what is the proof ???
> or there is something more sinister ???
> ...




I'm a busy bloke mate,

You only originally asked me to keep my eye out for strange things, which I did.

You asked me to report them to you, which I did.

then you give me a serve for not doing anything more.

I'm still at a loss to understand what you actually want us all to do.

I can't VEG or meditate any more than I do., I meditate 40 mins daily anyway, veg is it a word?

Peace and Love to you too mate.

gg


----------



## Agentm (27 May 2009)

"It's possible that some of these sprayings might contain special bioengineered pathogens designed to affect only certain racial groups."



hmmmmmm


i noticed my neighbor is  is growing a tail and howls at the moon

bet its nothin though


----------



## AbundantIncome (27 May 2009)

*Re: Wisdom is to find out what is true or not actively !*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm a busy bloke mate,
> 
> You only originally asked me to keep my eye out for strange things, which I did.
> 
> ...




Sorry, I am not asking anybody to do anything. Just sharing information. Just a suggestion, but it is great that you have already meditating.

Veg is short for vegetarian or vegan, sorry about that.

Anyway, just passing information which I thought it is very likely to be true. If it is, no matter what success with do, all possesions etc would be gone in flash second when it call come. I just thought sharing information in case you too believe, then you could prepare yourself. It is not much time but it is still very possible to do something about it.

Peace for everybody :d

If you watch the videos, there are leaked information from the secret service in the USA, maybe from people who have the conscience to tell the non elite people.

Cheers


----------



## Conza88 (27 May 2009)

Bolle said:


> Well it's clear something has gone horribly wrong...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sq-VmBMHkw




Strawman / Guilt by association.


----------



## Agentm (27 May 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> Please Australians, watch out of what is happening and share weird things that is happening in your areas. We need to uncover all these cover up.s
> 
> Ask yourself a question, what is it is true ??? We have only 3-4 years to survive now.
> 
> ...




just a quick question abundantnumbnuts

you are aware the website you refer to is a piece of fiction?

this is a very funny thread, but you must be aware..

are you the author of these books?

cheers


----------



## AbundantIncome (28 May 2009)

Agentm said:


> just a quick question abundantnumbnuts
> 
> you are aware the website you refer to is a piece of fiction?
> 
> ...




well, am not aware but they are sort consistent with what is happening in the USA, but would research further and my nick is AbundantIncome thank you

you may not believe but there are things we public do not know about ... laugh all you want, yet again even if they are not true, it is always great to be on the cautious thing don't you think ? so that we can watch out for funny or weird things otherwise our minds have been numbed by all the junk food filled chemicals, tv to distract our attention what is really happening around us ?? do you know TV media has become a control machine ?

are you aware that your mobile phone and digital tv are not safe from pying eyes from the Big Daddy ?? you call it paranoia or whatever. The technology is there. Do you think the goverment or secret agency is going to tell you that they could easily monitor you inside the home, everybody with such devices ???? Remember the Tom Cruise's police movie ? cannot remember it ? do you think all fictions are just that ? some authors research possibilities ... it may not be exactly that but it could become a reality !!!

just to share information for the open minded ... treat it however you want

love and peace


----------



## Agentm (28 May 2009)

i cant change my view on this, you abundantly lacking something if you think anyone is taking this seriously.. so dont pretend to be offended for gods sake! i am a science fiction fan myself, but please keep the fiction as comedy.. its been brilliant thus far 

i like your thread as its totally hilarious,  you keeping the pretense going that you believe in this fiction, and its all very funny to read, but dont be offended if others post how hilarious this amazing thread it.  its great comedy you have going here..  keep it up

i question this,  when you started this joke you said this

_WATCH, SHARE, THOUGHT, MAKE PLANS :

2012 how to survive series on youtube video

It is all coming together now.

They want to get rid of us so that they do not have to build tunnels and bunkers for everybody on this planet, through food, milk, flouride, diseases they create, chemtrails.

Do your research people !!!

Go veg and learn to meditate now to save our planet and ourselves. Go to suprememastertv is one great source.

We know we are not the elite, so ONLY you could help yourselves !!!

Act now and educate the sleeping mass !!

PS: email me if you like to discuss this further and possibly creating group to monitor this, as non elite lives such ours and those of your children are at stake !!!

This is serious !!!_


i think you need to allow the comedy to be more consistent, i think it falls down a little when garpal wrote response and you said you were not trying to get anyone to do anything??

act now an educate the sleeping mass is actually instructing people to do things

writing this later when the comedy was such high quality is diminishing the hilarity

_Sorry, I am not asking anybody to do anything. Just sharing information. Just a suggestion, but it is great that you have already meditating._


keep up the great comedy thread going  abundant, i wont call you numbnuts unless you promise to just let the thread go on and keep the masses smiling

love your work!! 

btw you didnt answer if you were the author of that fiction site you referred to, it contains extracts from the fiction writer andy lloyd

My debut novel Ezekiel One has just been published, and is the first in a fictional trilogy.  This new work sets out my personal vision of the Dark Star and the Anunnaki through a series of fast-moving, conspiracy-filled thrillers.  'Ezekiel One' is now listed on Amazon in the US, UK and Europe, as well as Barnes and Noble.  I have signed copies for direct mail order.   For those of you who have now read the book, and can't wait to find out what happens next, I am delighted to say that I have now started writing the sequel.  You can expect a similar rollercoaster of suspense and intrigue!


----------



## AbundantIncome (28 May 2009)

No probs, you are welcome to your opinion. No, I am not the author and have never seen it before until yesterday watching the youtube video about 2012:how to prepare series... I have been recently interested about spiritual stuff and some videos are recommended and that's how I got interested and watch more etc.

I just think people should know about it at least what is going on FUNNY or NOT, so I do it as soon as finish watching. At least people talk about it, either agree or not, does not matter to me as it does me no direct benefit. I am just doing my concern/role to inform

There are a lot of conspiracy theory etc etc, I am open minded to all and just absorb it and be ready for action when signs around me is showing something to confirm, otherwise it becomes a knowledge that is not executed ... We cannot tell anybody what to do, everybody has to make decision for themselves. We can only recommend, that's all I am trying to do. Would you know something if somebody does not share, funny or not ?

This would be my last post as I have done my part.

Peace and God bless ...

PS: I am not offended you disagree, I just not appreciating changing my nick in the obvious manner ... thanks ...



Agentm said:


> i cant change my view on this, you abundantly lacking something if you think anyone is taking this seriously.. so dont pretend to be offended for gods sake! i am a science fiction fan myself, but please keep the fiction as comedy.. its been brilliant thus far
> 
> i like your thread as its totally hilarious,  you keeping the pretense going that you believe in this fiction, and its all very funny to read, but dont be offended if others post how hilarious this amazing thread it.  its great comedy you have going here..  keep it up
> 
> ...


----------



## Sith1s (28 May 2009)

It's a conspiricy!  That i'm sure of.  Only the great Flying Spaghetti Monster can save us!

He is real & almighty and you shall all be touched by His Noodley appendages.

He takes his form in many ways and have provided evidence.







Only he can save us from this doom now!

Abundant perhaps you should join us?  You seem to believe anything :bonk:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 May 2009)

Sith1s said:


> It's a conspiricy!  That i'm sure of.  Only the great Flying Spaghetti Monster can save us!
> 
> He is real & almighty and you shall all be touched by His Noodley appendages.
> 
> ...




Can we merge this with any other conspiracy threads?

gg


----------



## Buddy (28 May 2009)

Have you ever wondered where all the pee & poop goes when you flush the toilet on a plane?  Well, now you know. The secret's out.


----------



## AbundantIncome (16 June 2009)

Brisbane, have you checked your lawn lately ? I did this morning. I found webs on branches, with no leaves etc. On the lawns everywhere ! Spiders would make webs under the leaves etc under the rain !!!


Have you seen webs everywhere on the laws, trees ? do you think they are spider webs right ???? do not think so (they are chemtrails that drop), there are very fragile compared to normal webs which have strength to it. Webs also tend to have nice patterns.

If you blow them, they would collapse somewhat !

We have chemtrails in Australia.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 June 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> We have chemtrails in Australia.




Who cares?

So what are YOU going to do to stop it?


----------



## Sith1s (16 June 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> Brisbane, have you checked your lawn lately ? I did this morning. I found webs on branches, with no leaves etc. On the lawns everywhere ! Spiders would make webs under the leaves etc under the rain !!!
> 
> 
> Have you seen webs everywhere on the laws, trees ? do you think they are spider webs right ???? do not think so (they are chemtrails that drop), there are very fragile compared to normal webs which have strength to it. Webs also tend to have nice patterns.
> ...





Quick abundant numbnuts!  Everyone hold hands and stand in a circle!

Now here, have some magic cordial and drink with me so we may return to our happy sacred place.

Now you drink yours 1st!


----------



## pilots (16 June 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> Brisbane, have you checked your lawn lately ? I did this morning. I found webs on branches, with no leaves etc. On the lawns everywhere ! Spiders would make webs under the leaves etc under the rain !!!
> 
> 
> Have you seen webs everywhere on the laws, trees ? do you think they are spider webs right ???? do not think so (they are chemtrails that drop), there are very fragile compared to normal webs which have strength to it. Webs also tend to have nice patterns.
> ...




Mate, what ever you are taking stop taking it, go and tell your doctor what you are telling us here and he will fix you up in no time at all.


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2009)

This thread really belongs in Kansas. 

Makes the rest of us look intelligent though I suppose.

So, thanks. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Sunder (16 June 2009)

You know... If these chemicals make us docile and happier to fit into the New World Order... Bring it on! Can we get this in self dispensing aerosol cans? I filter my air at home and only occasionally open my window late at night to let in fresh air. Sydney has a 10pm flight curfew, so chances of me getting any of this stuff "naturally" is pretty small.

If they are to affect certain races only, then I'll pass.


----------



## derty (16 June 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> Brisbane, have you checked your lawn lately ? I did this morning. I found webs on branches, with no leaves etc. On the lawns everywhere ! Spiders would make webs under the leaves etc under the rain !!!
> 
> 
> Have you seen webs everywhere on the laws, trees ? do you think they are spider webs right ???? do not think so (they are chemtrails that drop), there are very fragile compared to normal webs which have strength to it. Webs also tend to have nice patterns.
> ...



I think you will find that they are actually spiders webs abundant. You may be used to spiders webs being nice orderly orb webs slung between trees or branches or funnels into window corners.

The reality is that these are only a fraction of the webs out there. Lawns have a huge population of spiders, mainly very small spiders that roam and hunt and everywhere they go they usually leave a little web trail. It doesn't take hundreds of little spiders very long to put web everywhere and if you have had some recent hatchings of spiders you can make that number many thousands. The same for trees, spiders leave a trail of web, they spend some time on leaves but also must travel  on twigs to get around and very often their prey is there too. It is also much easier to spin a web between twigs as they move less relative to each other than leaves do. 

Spiders webs will last for a long time unless disturbed and are best seen on a dewy morning and little spiders leave fine fragile webs.


----------



## Naked shorts (16 June 2009)

With a name like "abundant income", I knew you were going to produce something like this one day.


----------



## AMSH (16 June 2009)

Sith1s said:


> It's a conspiricy!  That i'm sure of.  Only the great Flying Spaghetti Monster can save us!
> 
> He is real & almighty and you shall all be touched by His Noodley appendages.
> 
> ...




Absolute gold. Noodly appendages. I'm still laughing. Abundant, put down the bong dude, you've had enough.


----------



## Timmy (16 June 2009)

The very best way to check if it is a real spiderweb is to stick your finger (or other appendage) into it.  Especially if the web is shaped like a funnel.  This should help clear up any misconceptions quite quickly.


----------



## AbundantIncome (17 June 2009)

lol . thanks for the information and jokes or not .. anyway, just passing on some information ...

we take what we want sometimes so . for me i would be vigilant to find out more that's all ... get ready set and go ... i like to be in control


----------



## prawn_86 (17 June 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> i like to be in control




Yet you still have not answered my question: What are you doing to stop it? Or to minimise its effect?

PS - I used to see spider webs on our lawn in the country 15 years go. I suppose rural SA is where they tested these things?


----------



## Sith1s (17 June 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> lol . thanks for the information and jokes or not .. anyway, just passing on some information ...
> 
> we take what we want sometimes so . for me i would be vigilant to find out more that's all ... get ready set and go ... i like to be in control




You think you'd get the hint... 

But replying to you provides me a much needed stress relief, so for that I thank you.

The next thing you'll be probably expecting us to believe is all the Fog we've been having in Melbourne lately is not actually fog, but Chemtrails...  Think of the possibilities.

Oh Crap!  They're onto me i must go before they come get me to take me aw


----------



## Agentm (17 June 2009)

follow the white rabbit...........................


----------



## sam76 (17 June 2009)

lol

funny thread....

found a group of whackos here... http://2012-comet.com/phpbb/2012/


----------



## Naked shorts (17 June 2009)

Chemtrails are nothing, haven't you heard of crab people? They are half human, half crab and they live below the ground. In 2005 they developed the technology to fully disguise themselves as human and they sent up their finest to start phase 1 of their world domination plans. Its estimated that by 2015 they will have full control of worlds super powers and will begin a nuclear war to wipe out all human life on the planet. 

These crab people are everywhere now, in fact there just might be a few who post on this forum......in fact, there just might be some crab people who have posted in this thread. Don't trust anyone!


----------



## sam76 (17 June 2009)

so you're saying don't trust people with crabs?


wise words....


----------



## AbundantIncome (22 June 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev6MKnLiY9M

yes, try to make fun of people trying to warn us .. watch for your self. Mackay people's response.

The web I found was kinda bluish in colour, and reflective ... could be from the metal. Think and wake up !


----------



## prawn_86 (22 June 2009)

AI, 

You *still* have not answered my questions. What are you doing to stop this? Or what are you doing to 'prepare'?


----------



## Sith1s (22 June 2009)

Hey AI - this is the general opinion of this thread...


----------



## Uncle Festivus (22 June 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev6MKnLiY9M
> 
> yes, try to make fun of people trying to warn us .. watch for your self. Mackay people's response.
> 
> The web I found was kinda bluish in colour, and reflective ... could be from the metal. Think and wake up !




Those 'people' you refer to also believe that spaceships are going to come to earth from the sun one day - look it up yourself. The danger is when these loonies start indoctrinating this rubbish onto their children. A fellow co-worker believes in this and was telling me his son now looks up into the sky and says 'looks like they are spraying again today'.


----------



## AbundantIncome (22 June 2009)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Those 'people' you refer to also believe that spaceships are going to come to earth from the sun one day - look it up yourself. The danger is when these loonies start indoctrinating this rubbish onto their children. A fellow co-worker believes in this and was telling me his son now looks up into the sky and says 'looks like they are spraying again today'.




Really. This is not about creating worries but to inform and take it as you will.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsyHCbFxqPQ

Sprays found all over Australia. I would prefer to believe somebody is trying to warn us ... there must be some explanation. I would prefer to be cautious on that note ...


----------



## Agentm (22 June 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrail


----------



## AbundantIncome (22 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> AI,
> 
> You *still* have not answered my questions. What are you doing to stop this? Or what are you doing to 'prepare'?




I spread messages and find out more. That's what I do like right now ...

As I said, it is up to you to do something about it or not ???

What I prepare, I grow organic vegetables. Now, I have to move those pots from the open space and move in under the verandah as a precaution. I would not touch/eat vegetables, fruits without skin in the open space or at least wash thoroughly. Do not touch webs with hands directly. There have been reports where peolle got really sick skin diseases after touching these stuff. These webs are bluish in colour and fragile. There have been lots of birds dying apparently too. Go to Youtube and fulfil/confirm your rejection. That's things we could do without too much hassle as a cautious measure. I do not think these are extreme things, something easy we could do on that regard.

I may like to get involved in rally (hopefully worldwide) for more information/investigation from/by the government ... we need to really find out what it is ... I give benefits of the doubt to people who give us warning ... We need all the experts to investigate the chemical compounds. Some governments claim they are used to control weather. But why toxic materials are used ???

From what I gather, you probably just going to keep being sleeping on this issue rather than getting more information, but again that's your choice .. if there are real, then the children of the next generations are to be suffering ...

Peace


----------



## prawn_86 (22 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrail




Exactly.

AI would have us believe that every airline is in on this too and that they are being forced to spray it round. When you are on a plane next time, look at the wing when it is preparing for landing, you can see the air contrails coming through the flaps on the wings.

The problem with conspiracy theorists is that they think 'everyone is in on it' and therefore will not accept any evidence that does not support their view.

AI, why dont you go fly a plane yourself and see if it creates any contrails. Or ask a pilot.


----------



## AbundantIncome (22 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrail




yes, they comprise carbon dioxide and water vapor, not Barium and Aluminium as some have found in the chemtrails drops. Contrail does not last long.

If Contrails contain those toxic materials naturally then shouldn't authorities would have been banning them ??? Shouldnt some Health Authorities be concerned and voice their concerns already as part of the political games governments do ???

?????


----------



## prawn_86 (22 June 2009)

Ok so who is putting the Barium and Aluminium in the fuel? If it really is the gov, then at what stage do they put it in, and how, without anyone noticing? Or i suppose those that do notice are killed or payed off... 

Is it the:
Airlines?
Refiners?
Transport Companies?
Oil shippers?
Oil Drillers?

Im sure i've missed various elements of the supply chain, but it sound ludicrous to me that 'they' would all be in on it


----------



## derty (22 June 2009)

Weather conditions up where the planes produce contrails will vary as will the wind conditions - if the altitude at which the plane flys is calm then the contrails can last for quite a while.

As for the clown who claimed a plane flew over, left a chemtrail and then the jar he put out side accumulated toxic dust - how does that happen Abundant? When a plane leaves contrails they are around 10km (10,000m) up in the sky. That 10km will be windy at various heights and these winds will often go in different directions (how do you think a hot air balloon navigates). If any metals or particulates were contained in the fuel they would be released as extremely fine oxide particles after being burnt. As they would be extremely fine they would float and be at the mercy of the winds. The chances of any of it just falling straight down to the land below the contrail is remote. The metals that are released  from the smoke stacks in Mt Isa reach as far as Indonesia and they are released only a few 100m up. Also Barium is very common in surficial evaporite deposits (salt lakes, clay pans ...)in arid areas it is not very hard for the wind to blow this around the countryside. 

If you took a few minutes to think of what a LIKELY explanation may be you will find that these claims are ridiculous and deadset f'ing NUTS! 

The spiderwebs are spiderwebs, the contrails are contrails and the barium rich dust didn't fall directly down 10km and land in his jar.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 June 2009)

^^^^ Agrees with Derty.

But dont you see Derty, it was the chemtrail from a _different_ plane, not the one overhead, that he collected


----------



## Judd (22 June 2009)

You really should start taking medication AI or get off the stuff you are smoking.  At least change brands.

If a Government, any Government, really wished to poison its people using airborne delivery methods, they would need to do it at low level and in low wind conditions in order to have some ability to control where those toxins would land.  Delivering the stuff from 30,000 feet plus just ain't going to cut it.  Way too many variables.

Then again people attempting to logically refute such stupid propositions you espouse AI would make us - all of us - part of the conspiracy according to your theory.  But keep going with your rubbish as it is amusing.


----------



## Agentm (22 June 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> yes, they comprise carbon dioxide and water vapor, not Barium and Aluminium as some have found in the chemtrails drops. Contrail does not last long.
> 
> If Contrails contain those toxic materials naturally then shouldn't authorities would have been banning them ??? Shouldnt some Health Authorities be concerned and voice their concerns already as part of the political games governments do ???
> 
> ?????




you write nonsense and have no facts to back anything up, a picture of a vapour trail is not a conspiracy theory chemitrail, that part is fiction and created by you..

remember to keep the fact from fiction and the idea was to keep this thread as a joke, which it has been.. 

your starting to make me believe thata you actually believe this nonsense,, which is troubling..

at altitude the water vapour in the contrails form ice crystals, and they can last for incredible long periods of time. been studied for years and well researched and accounted for, please read all the links below and all the chapters involved.. its very easy science..

all types of chemical reactions come from the process

Particles related to aviation (principally sulfate aerosols and soot particles) are discussed in Chapter 3 together with contrail and cloud formation. Aircraft engines actually emit a mixture of particles (including metal particles and chemi-ions) and gases (e.g., SO2). These emissions evolve in the engine exhaust and the atmosphere to form a variety of particles mainly composed of soot from incomplete combustion and sulfuric acid (H2SO4) from sulfur in the aviation fuel. These particles are capable of seeding contrails and cirrus clouds, thus potentially changing the total cloud cover in the upper troposphere. The climate impact of clouds is a balance of their capabilities to reflect sunlight back to space and to trap outgoing infrared radiation from the Earth's surface. For high clouds, the latter effect is larger, and increased cirrus coverage would result in a warming tendency. (This effect is opposite in sign to that of surface emissions of SO2, which mainly affect low-altitude clouds and produce a cooling effect.)

Particles are also involved in the chemical balance of the atmosphere. It is well established that the sulfate aerosol layer in the stratosphere is critically important in determining the NOx budget there; any long-term changes in the surface area of particles would affect stratospheric NOx, hence ozone. The chemical issues related to particles are discussed in Chapters 2 and 4.  

http://www.grida.no/publications/other/ipcc_sr/?src=/climate/ipcc/aviation/index.htm

http://www.grida.no/publications/ot...ons&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au&client=firefox-a


http://www.grida.no/publications/ot...ons&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au&client=firefox-a



now do your own research and stop this nonsense,,  

you harp on about things that are perfectly normal and rational and explained, and each time you get the answer, be it your websites are fake websites for books, or whatever, you just dont do the research and believe these lame **** notions which make you look even more foolish every day

its one thing for you yourself to not research these things, but to keep on repeating the same nonsense and push your ill informed views and links to the most unresearched and laughable fools out there..

who do you think your audience is on this site? people here are interested in facts..  just keep this a funny thread and light hearted, if you want people take you serious then it could be problematic for your credibility..


----------



## nomore4s (22 June 2009)

How do the people responsible for these chemtrails stop being poisoned themselves?


----------



## prawn_86 (22 June 2009)

nomore4s said:


> How do the people responsible for these chemtrails stop being poisoned themselves?




They either live in their underground government bunkers or in areas where they make sure the chemtrails are not sprayed and have no chance of drifting.

I thought _*that*_ was obvious...


----------



## nomore4s (22 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> They either live in their underground government bunkers or in areas where they make sure the chemtrails are not sprayed and have no chance of drifting.
> 
> I thought _*that*_ was obvious...




doh.... sorry, should think before I speak:


----------



## AbundantIncome (30 June 2009)

Have you seen those chemclouds this morning ??? this around the sun .. see if you think that is really the clouds hanging around the sun ..

they are very thick and seem pretty solid, compared to clouds ...

I have been examining them for about an hour and they are still hanging around the sun ... our skies are still covered with those traces all over the place .. I was so shocked seeing how dense it was ...

by the way, I was awake around 5 and heard some planes flying around, wonder what they were .. next time I got to check it out and see even in the dark ...


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2009)

Yeah, I saw it from Cuzco.

Looked to be coming out of this guys @rse though.


----------



## Judd (30 June 2009)

Oh, so its gone from chemtrails to chemclouds now has it?  And you've developed an ability to see in the dark.

Thoroughly amazing and deluded stuff.  Suggest that you put your tin hat back on, continue to write notes to yourself along the lines of "Remember to take the red pill when I wake up, the green one after breakfast..."  You will then finally get the message.


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2009)

This would be a funny thread if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## nomore4s (30 June 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> Have you seen those chemclouds this morning ??? this around the sun .. see if you think that is really the clouds hanging around the sun ..
> 
> they are very thick and seem pretty solid, compared to clouds ...
> 
> ...




Surely you are taking the p!ss? This cannot be serious, you wasted an hour staring at pretty little clouds thinking they are chemclouds? Lay off the drugs man - either that or go and see a doctor and get some proper drugs.

I still think you're taking the p!ss and are just stirring everyone up.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 June 2009)

nomore4s said:


> I still think you're taking the p!ss and are just stirring everyone up.




The more this goes on the more i am forming the same opinion of Kennas.

Delusional, isolated, lacking logic and reasoning and the inability to answer simple questions. But of course i would say that, im probably one of _*them*_.


----------



## nomore4s (30 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> But of course i would say that, im probably one of _*them*_.




Yeah I've always had my suspicions about you:

To be honest I haven't really been following the thread, just stopping in for a laugh every now and again.


----------



## rhen (30 June 2009)

AbundantIncome = AI = Artificial Intelligence = Sacha Baron Cohen

Welcome to our forum Ali, Borat, Bruno?

Anyhow, this would be the thread to take the mickey out on the participants.

If not, ...

Love and Goodness (whatever)


----------

